# Can You Believe what Mom wants me to wear for the holidays?



## The BUNFATHER (Dec 2, 2007)

I don't care if *Miss Bea* DOES think I'd look good in red....


----------



## Bassetluv (Dec 2, 2007)

Bunfather, quick!! Hide the hideous thing! I'm warning you right now, our moms are evil...pure evil! They put these things on us and then laugh and laugh...well, I for one do _NOT_ think it's funny. And even if you do look good in red, did anyone ask you if you wanted to dress up??? Nooooooo....of course not!:disgust: Does your mom not know _who you are_? You are The BUNFATHER! You do not dress up in such undignified attire! You watch "What Not To Wear"! Don't let her do it, Bunfather! 

(pssstttt...just a suggestion: a few holes decorativativatively placed on that thing might just discourage her. And if that doesn't work, bury it in that fun box they give us for our poops. She'll never find it. )




P.S. Do other moms come here and read this? Cuz if my mom saw that thing, she'd want to get one too. :grumpy:

~Yofi


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Dec 2, 2007)

LOL.


----------



## MissBea (Dec 2, 2007)

Why I think its a _*LOVELY*_ outfit. Mom almost bought me a red dress to go with it.....so I could be "SantaBun's Helper".

I sort of like this dress though...I just adore that scarf with my coloring plus it would give me something to chew on when I get frustrated with mom...

http://i.walmart.com/i/p/00/66/02/04/01/0066020401438_150X150.jpg

I'm thinking of asking mom to get Tiny a hat like the one on the banner at the top of the page....that fur looks so scrumptious...it would be fun to groom and look regal.

_*Miss Bea*_


----------



## Gumbo1993 (Dec 8, 2007)

OREO:

DO WHAT I DO BIGHT HOLES IN THE SHIRT. I DO IT TO MY MOMMYS STUFF ALL THE TIME. I THINK IT IS FUNNY WHEN SHE GETS MAD! SSSSSSSSSHHHHHHH!!!!!!!


----------



## EileenH (Dec 10, 2007)

Also the next time you have to wee just stand on top of it, 'specially on the white part so's it can turn yellow.


----------



## Gumbo1993 (Dec 11, 2007)

*:humour:*

*EileenH wrote: *


> Also the next time you have to wee just stand on top of it, 'specially on the white part so's it can turn yellow.


lol good one or you can leave pellets the ones that stain!! lol :roflmao:


----------



## Brandy456 (Dec 24, 2007)

My momma baught me one of those too. What does she think I am, A boy. Absolutly not. I am a Doe and Doe's don't wear so called 'Santa suits'


----------



## Brandy456 (Dec 24, 2007)

My momma baught me one of those too. What does she think I am, A boy. Absolutly not. I am a Doe and Doe's don't wear so called 'Santa suits'


----------



## BSAR (Dec 24, 2007)

I wuld teardat zingto bits if my momma tried to put zat on me.

Mississippi :bunnydance:


----------



## Violet (Jan 14, 2008)

I thinks it's cuuuute! i tink mommy's going to get mea dwess some time. she keeps talking abouts it!


----------



## Violet (Jan 14, 2008)

ooopsh! i doubles posties!


----------

